
Uber China Team Is Rubbish China Support Team Is Shit - zhte415
http://pastebin.com/bTsKcGbk
======
zhte415
This pasted content was written by a friend

Cross-posting. to add colour to Uber China outsourcing partner Concentrix, a
company that also took over some Lenovo/IBM support functionsan ITO / BPO firm
that farmed off Lenovo/IBM and other contracts several years ago.

Salary is very low, around 2000 Yuan per month, Employees of Concentrix
providing Uber services complain of providing bad advice including foul
language at customers. Not isolated problems, but across the organisation,
both Concentrix and their client Uber

